# Best Dakota Cranks



## eyeballs (Feb 21, 2009)

What cranks do you guys find work the best? After last year I'm stocking up on #7 Flicker Shads in chrome clown. Great leadcore bait and deadly casting in 4 to 8 feet! Let's here some more...

*LINK REMOVED - ONLY SPONSORS CAN USE LINKS TO THEIR SITE*


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Berkley Frenzy. They worked very well last year, and were only $ 1.99 for the longest time at Scheels. They put as many walleye in the boat as the ReeeRunners, and Rapalas.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 11, 2008)

Salmo Hornets work great on Devils Lake, along with Jointed Rapala's


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

rapala x-rap shad is a very good crank but for $7.99 dont cast in to cover


----------

